# consonants ď ť ň ř



## Abandoned

May the Czech consonants ď , ť , ň , ř and j ALL be correctly described as ' palatalized ' and may these same consonants ALL equally  correctly  be described as ' palatal ' instead ? I've taken this list from page 442 of De Bray's Guide to the Slavonic Languages , at which point the author describes them only as ' palatalized ' . The puzzling thing is that he calls Czech ť , ď , ň , ř  , ' palatal ' rather than ' palatalized ' on page 369 , so he applies DIFFERENT terms to the same consonants at different points in his book . Why does he use these two different terms instead of sticking to just one ? Might I mention my own idea , which is that ' palatalized ' in this context is simply a DESCRIPTIVE term describing how the sound is perceived whereas ' palatal ' specifies the position of the tongue and would appear as a column heading in a table displaying all consonants . According to this idea , the term ' palatalized ' would NEVER be used in a table of consonants . Perhaps De Bray used ' palatal ' when he just happened to be in the mood for giving the official classification , as in a table , but used the term ' palatalized ' when he felt like pointing out how the consonants sound ?


----------



## Hrdlodus

Hello, I don't have answer.
Just, i try show you czech phonology:

Imgur

Sorry for czech version, i can't translate it.


----------



## Abandoned

Thank you .


----------



## bibax

Maybe in a certain context, a consonant can be palatal as well as palatalized at the same time, like a way can be broad/wide as well as broadened/widened. It means that the way (originally narrow) underwent a process of broadening/widening and now is broad/wide. The original consonants d/t/n (before certain vowels) underwent the process of palatalization and now they are the true palatals. We can say they are (having been) palatalized if we want to stress that they were originally non-palatal.


----------



## Abandoned

Thank you .


----------



## Teukor

According to the table by Hrdlodus, ď, ť and ň are palatal consonants and they developed by the process of palatalization via dj, tj, nj. Consonant ř is called dental fricative.


----------



## Abandoned

Thank you Teukor . Might I ask please whether this table by Hrdlodus is available in book format .


----------



## Teukor

Abandoned said:


> Thank you Teukor . Might I ask please whether this table by Hrdlodus is available in book format .


Do you mean the reference? The Wikipedia page on Czech phonology refers probably to the following source:
Kučera, Henry (1961), _The Phonology of Czech_, 's-Gravenhage: Mouton & Co


----------



## Abandoned

Thank you .


----------

